# livefs "shared object ... not found" errors



## aurora (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello,

I 'm trying to use FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-201102-powerpc-livefs.iso on my 2005 make Apple Mac mini but when I try to use one of most basic commands such as "ls", it gives

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libc.so.9" not found required by "ls"
```
(sometimes "libc.so.9" becomes libutil.so.9)

error. Those other common Unix commands give error, too:

file -->
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "[B]libmagic.so.4[/B]" not found required by "[B]file[/B]"
```
uname -->
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "[B]libc.so.7[/B]" not found required by "[B]uname[/B]"
```

However, those commands do work: 

cd
gpart
pwd

I have searched the Internet for that kind of errors ("shared object ... not found") and found tens of similar search results, but I could not catch any solutions.

Do you have any solution idea? 

Thanks.


----------



## aurora (Jul 11, 2011)

Here it says that the LiveFS / fixit CD comes with a full install of FreeBSD, and you can drop to a real shell, with access to everything that FreeBSD ships with.

So, livefs is supposed to include "ls" doesn't it? But when I boot from livefs and select the fixit option and have a shell, "ls" just doesn't work and give that error I mentioned in my first post.


----------



## sossego (Jul 11, 2011)

Join the mailing list and post the problem there.
Whitehorn has a few install images and may be able to help you.


----------



## aurora (Jul 11, 2011)

I have joined the freebsd-ppc mailing list and did solve the issue. It was the buggy livefs CD I was using. Someone from the list offered another download link and that version of PPC livefs did work.

Thanks.


----------

